# Turkey Super Lig 30, 31 March 01 April



## FoxSerkan (Mar 30, 2013)

Turkey Super League -2013-03-30
Gaziantepspor - Eskisehirspor
Gaziantepspor side: Forward Muhammet (5 matches 2 goals), midfielder Yasin (12 matches) and Ekrem Dag are still injured. Eskisehirspor side: Important midfielder Tello (27 matches 2 goals) is injured. Important midfielder Hurriyet (35 matches 1 goal) is doubtful.

Turkey Super League -2013-03-30
Galatasaray - Buyuksehir Bld.Spor
Galatasaray side: Sneijder is doubtful. Forward Holmen (25 matches 9 goals) is suspended.

 Turkey Super League -2013-03-30
Sivasspor - Orduspor
Sivasspor side: Left back Ziya Erdal (28 matches 1 goal) is suspended. Midfielder Cerny (3 matches) is injured. Ugur Kavuk, Umit and defender Murat (10 matches) are doubtful. Orduspor side: Nizamettin is suspended. Monje, defender Yussuf (2 matches 1 goal) and midfielder Romero (6 matches) are injured.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Mar 30, 2013)

*Denizlispor v Erciyesspor*

After an undefeated 5 weeks, Denizlispor lost deservedly on away match to Konyaspor. According to the league table and their position, it seems like Denizlispor are going to struggle at dangerous zone, however 4 to 5 points in the last 7 weeks of the season can save them from relegating. In this case we should be aware that they are much luckier then the teams below them. The performance of Ismail Haktan is drawing attention as he plays very important role for the performance of Denzlispor. It is true that there are problems in the offense line of Denizlispor and Ismail Haktan is the most important player in goal ways.
In the last league match Erciyespor lost at home to strong Rizespor with a result of 0-1. They are wounded and they lost an important advantage for their promotion campaign. It is true that they created many important goal chances against Rizespor but they could not find the chance to hit the nets. Top scorer (Turkey League 1) Gohou was at national camp and Erciyesspor missed him a lot. It is a great news that he is returning on away against Denizlispor. In the last 5 away matches, Erciyesspor did not loose and managed to record 4 wins. As I always say Erciyesspor are not a good home team. 
Erciyesspor are going to be much more efficient in forward line as top scorer Gohou is back on action. They should not loose this match. Odds are great to invest. Bet On Erciyesspor DNB

*Rizespor v Adanaspor*

After the victory on away against Erciyesspor, Rizespor now have great advantage in promoting directly to Turkey Super League. The defeat of their rival Manisaspor was an other good thing happened for Rizespor. Rizespor are one of the team who have no problem in hitting the nets as they have a rich offense line. Not only they have good forwarders but it seems like they also improved their defense as they conceded only 1 goal in the last 5 league matches that they played. 
Last weekend Adanaspor lost with a last minute goal at home to Boluspor. They are under more pressure now. It is also a truth that Adanaspor are not playing an organized football and they deserve loosing these vital points. The worst thing and the biggest disadvantage on this difficult match on away is that their top scorer Mbilla is still suspended. Important defender Tuna, offensive midfielder and the team leader Fevzi, left wing Bulent are other important absents. Baris Atas and Rahman Oguz Kobya are injured and doubtful until match kick off time. Forward Umit Tutunci is injured and did not travel to Rize. Goal keeper Tolgahan is making so silly mistakes and for sure he is out of form. Yavuz loan from Bursaspor is not performing as expected.
With the class experienced head coach Mustafa Denizli, Rizespor are playing something different. Besides they brought very important players to the team in the winter break. Due to the absent list Adanaspor traveled to Rize with only 16 players. Bet on Rizespor AH -1, odds are crazy good.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Mar 30, 2013)

*Galatasaray v Istanbul BB
*






The chance of championship is becoming more real for Galatasaray after each week. There is 4 points difference between their rival Fenerbahce but the time is getting shorter as well. I do not believe they will have a handicap as far as they can save this gap until big derby in the second last week of the season. Despite having much stronger squad than last season, Galatasaray could not confirm an early championship as they had to struggle in Champions League which broke their concentration in some of the weeks. The last time they lost a league  match was at the eve of Schalke match to Genclerbirligi. Wesley Sneijder was injured at national match and IMO he will be rested. Except the long time injuries there is no development and new absent in the team. 
Istanbul BB took a deep breathe after the victory against Mersin IY. However they are still close to the dangerous zone. I am sure they consider all league matches as a final clash. Their fixture is not easy as they have to deal with Karabukspor, Gaziantepspor and Elazigspor. Important forward Webo left the club and signed to Fenerbahce. Important midfielder Holmen is suspended. Turgay Bahadır and Vittek are still injured.
It is true that Galatasaray are going to play CHL quarter final on away against world trade Real Madrid. I would worry if Istanbul BB had the strength to benefit from this condition of Galatasaray but they are not as good team as Genlerbirligi. Bet on Galatasaray AH -1


----------



## FoxSerkan (Mar 31, 2013)

FENERBAHCE v AKHISAR

*Moussa Sow who managed to hit the nets 5 times in the last 4 league matches.*




I am writing this article because I believe it is right to invest on many goals. Fenerbahce are competing for the three trophy and they have achieved to deal with plenty trouble in the last 2 years. Head coach Aykut Kocaman is not receiving criticisms as he had in the beginning of the season. Currently Aykut Kocaman is on the way to be a legend as he has an important chance to record a victory in both Europa League and Turkey. But if you ask my opinion I do not like the style of football that he is trying to establish, nevertheless he is a successful person if you consider his performance. In the last league match Fenerbahce managed to defeat Antalyaspor on away match with a result of 1-2. I must mention that there were some critical minutes which home team could have hit the nets. However the victory was important especially when the results are more important instead of good football. These are the weeks for Fenerbahce and Galatasaray which a small mistake may destruct all their plans and disappoint their fans in the league campaign. There are important absents in Fenerbahce. Left back Gokhan Gonul, Emre and Mehmet Topal. These are the ones who generate important midfield organization.
In early season Akhisar were a defending team and have no creativeness in goal ways. Signing veteran super Greek striker in the winter break gave them a hope to stay at division. I do have no idea how this man scores. I guess he was born to hit the nets. Checking Turkey Super League table, we still can not say that Akhisar Belediye demoted. They are very much motivated for this match on away in Istanbul and it is a fact they have the capacity of doing interesting things in goal ways as they have such an important weapon like Gekas. Besides they will have more chance as 2 very important midfielders Topal and Emre are not going to be playing. 
We mentioned about super striker Gekas but we forgot great talent Moussa Sow who managed to hit the nets 5 times in the last 4 league matches. Since Webo joined to the offense line of Fenerbahce Moussa Sow increased his performance. I have no doubt of at least 2 goals in this match. Betting on over 1.5 is like a bank interest. However the odds offered by Nordicbet is very juicy and I will invest my stakes on over 4.5. I expect a very interesting result and I would not get surprised if Akhisar Belediye manages to record a great victory. And even a FIRST HALF Akhisar Belediye / FULL TIME Fenerbahce. You may go for over 2.5. Good luck!


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 1, 2013)

Turkey Super League -2013-04-01
Karabukspor - Kayserispor
Karabukspor side: Due to the unexpected recent results, Karabukspor are getting closer to the dangerous zone. Defender Anil (9 matches) is suspended. Defender Ugur (3 matches) and midfielder Selim (4 matches) are injured. Goal keeper Tomic (20 matches), defender Mabiala (21 matches) and forward Shelton (10 matches 4 goals) are doubtful. Kayserispor side: Most important forward Bobo is suspended. Defender Steinsson (9 matches 1 goal) is doubtful.

 Turkey Super League -2013-04-01
Mersin Idman Yurdu - Besiktas
Mersin Idman Yurdu side: Forward Nobre (25 matches 13 goals) and defender Boum (14 matches) are doubtful but they have a big chance to play. Defender Sivok (24 matches 5 goals) is injured. Expect the long time injuries there is no new development.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 1, 2013)

*Karabukspor v Kayserispor

“We are going to play a match against Kayserispor and a victory is vital for the future of our club” said Nevzat Sahin the president of Karabukspor.*






It is a very interesting performance that Karabukspor managed to defeat big clubs with stunning results however they are at the dangerous zone as they could not manage to record any win in the last 8 league matches that they played. They are hosting Kayserispor who are one of best team of the second half of the season. IMO the biggest reason of their recent performance is that other teams in Turkey Super League figured out their weaknesses. Such forwarders like Lualua, Shelton, Ilhan and Juju are very effective but they do not have the character of helping to defense line and contribute to total football. In the World Cup Qualification matches they got the chance of resting and camped 4 days in city Antalya where the weather is great in most of the year. Head coach Mesut Bakkal declared that the camp was very beneficial for the players. They played a friendly match with Antalyaspor and won 1-0. “We are going to play a match against Kayserispor and a victory is vital for the future of our club” said Nevzat Sahin the president of Karabukspor. It is a fact that the city, players and the club are totally motivated on this match. Defender Anil (9 matches) is suspended. Defender Ugur (3 matches) and midfielder Selim (4 matches) are injured. Goal keeper Tomic (20 matches), defender Mabiala (21 matches) and forward Shelton (10 matches 4 goals) are doubtful. 
Kayserispor had to stop recording those awesome performances as they had to host Galatasaray one of the best team of current season in Europe. Therefore I can not blame the defeat as besides they had played with 10 men in most of the match. But biggest loss IMO is that their most important striker Bobo is suspended and will not be able to play against Karabukspor. It is true that their conditions are much better then the home team as they are much far to the dangerous zone. Most important forward Bobo is suspended. Defender Steinsson (9 matches 1 goal) is doubtful.
The fact of this match is that Karabukspor are going to be in big trouble if they can not win tonight. Odds are very very satisfying. Bet on Karabukspor.


----------

